# jestem w robocie / jestem na robocie



## Lorenc

Which version between 'jestem *w *robocie' and 'jestem *na *robocie' sounds more natural to you?


----------



## lukis421

The first one


----------



## jasio

Jestem w pracy. ;-)

Actually, I'm accustomed to both.

Both phrases are rather low profile, typically referring to a physical occupation (the first one may also refer to office work, a sort of a pun), and they have a bit different meaning.

"Jestem w robocie" - "robota" is a synonym of "praca" here, ie. "regular, fixed job"
"Jestem na robocie" - here "robota" is a one time or short term job, and if it refers to a permanent occupation it may mean that it's done it in various locations - like a construction worker for example. But my first thought are people like plumbers, electricians, perhaps construction repair guys  who come, fix a flaw or do whatever needs to be done, and go away.


----------



## grassy

I usually hear 1 but wouldn't be surprised to hear 2. It's the kind of thing that people might say.


----------



## Lorenc

Many thanks to all and especially jasio for his detailed explanation


----------



## Europadia

_W robocie_ is an informal way of saying _w pracy_.
_Na robocie_ is a slang expression, ungrammatical; to me it doesn't sound natural at all ;-) People who might use it (examples cited by jasio), could also say _w robocie_ or _w pracy_ with the same meaning (for example when they get a phone while they are working, they would normally react 'Jestem teraz w pracy/robocie i nie moge rozmawiac. Oddzwonie do ciebie pozniej').


----------



## zaffy

I can't imagine a Polish native saying "jestem na robocie". It sounds ungrammatical and awkward.


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> I can't imagine a Polish native saying "jestem na robocie". It sounds ungrammatical and awkward.


Perhaps it's not used in your region. I've heard it many times in the meaning and by the people whom I described in my comment. And yes, it was long before massive immigration to Poland began.


----------



## grassy

jasio said:


> And yes, it was long before massive immigration to Poland began.


You mean from Ukraine? Do you think it's a calque from Ukrainian?


----------



## jasio

grassy said:


> You mean from Ukraine? Do you think it's a calque from Ukrainian?


I specifically referred to zaffy's suggestion that a native Pole would not use this phrase. :-D 
If it's a calque indeed, I'd rather suspect Russian.


----------



## Lorenc

I can add for completeness that I've found some examples of 'być na robocie' (and many of 'w robocie') on the National Corpus of Polish. Here's a relevant excerpt:
Source: book 'Wysłannik szatana' by Marek Bukowski, 1999 

_- Jak się czujesz? 
- Raczej kijowo - odpowiadam, zgodnie z prawdą. 
- Jest tak. *Byłeś na robocie w Rzeszy, nie?* Klient mówi, że nagrałeś tam dla siebie jakieś pliki. 

Zaprzeczać? Chyba nie ma sensu. On nie pyta, on wie! Kiwam głową. Milczę. Jaki jestem zgodny._



jasio said:


> If it's a calque indeed, I'd rather suspect Russian.



Well, strictly speaking in linguistic the word "calque" has a rather specialised meaning, namely 'a word or phrase formed by word-for-word or morpheme-by-morpheme translation of a word in another language.' For example 'czasopismo' is a calque of German 'Zeitschrift' or 'rzeczpospolita' a calque of Latin 'res publica'. In this case I think we should call 'w/na robocie' a Russianism (from на раборе) or perhaps an Ukrainianism (from на роботі), that is a Russian-inspired (or, perhaps Ukrainian-inspired) structure. Or perhaps this expression has 'always' existed at the dialectal level in Polish in some areas. BTW I made this question after having watched a youtube video (in Ukrainian) by an Ukrainian teacher of Polish about the most common mistakes Ukrainians make while speaking Polish (saying 'na robocie' instead of 'w pracy' is one of them).


----------



## grassy

W dyskusjach na temat 2 wojny światowej akurat często się słyszy _jechać na roboty do Niemiec, _więc tutaj _na robocie_ nie brzmi aż tak dziwnie_._


Lorenc said:


> Well, strictly speaking in linguistic the word "calque" has a rather specialised meaning, namely 'a word or phrase formed by word-for-word or morpheme-by-morpheme translation of a word in another language.' For example 'czasopismo' is a calque of German 'Zeitschrift' or 'rzeczpospolita' a calque of Latin 'res publica'.


Myślę, że wszyscy tutaj wiedzą, czym jest kalka.


----------



## Lorenc

Lorenc said:


> W dyskusjach na temat 2 wojny światowej akurat często się słyszy _jechać na roboty do Niemiec, _więc tutaj _na robocie_ nie brzmi aż tak dziwnie_._



Dziękuję za uwagę! W każdym razie w cytacie nie może chodzić o rzeszę niemiecką, musi to być coś innego (np na Litwie jest gmina pod tą nazwą). Cytuję z opisu książki: 'Historia polskiego hakera komputerowego w doskonale podpatrzonej rzeczywistości współczesnego miasta.'

Ten cytat kontynuuje tak: _W Rzeszy zepsuł mi się strimer, musiałem zbiory wrzucić na dysk, który jest o wiele mniej poręczny niż mała kaseta._


----------



## grassy

Racja, nie doczytałem reszty cytatu.


----------



## jasio

Lorenc said:


> W każdym razie w cytacie nie może chodzić o rzeszę niemiecką, musi to być coś innego (np na Litwie jest gmina pod tą nazwą). Cytuję z opisu książki: 'Historia polskiego hakera komputerowego w doskonale podpatrzonej rzeczywistości współczesnego miasta.'
> 
> Ten cytat kontynuuje tak: _W Rzeszy zepsuł mi się strimer, musiałem zbiory wrzucić na dysk, który jest o wiele mniej poręczny niż mała kaseta._


Raczej nie podejrzewam polskiego hakera komputerowego o saksy na Litwie, ale kto wie? Już prędzej Rzesza występuje tu jako slangowe określenie Niemiec. Np. na Śląsku chyba nadal mówi się Reich albo Alt Reich, a filmów w których występuje motyw wyjazdu na roboty do Niemiec lub do Reichu (zwykle przymusowego) nawet nie zliczę.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> I specifically referred to zaffy's suggestion that a native Pole would not use this phrase. :-D
> If it's a calque indeed, I'd rather suspect Russian.


I  heard this expression many decades ago, so it can't be a fresh  loan from Ukrainian, rather a russicism (from Russian "na rabotye". I can confirm this old meaning of being on a temporary assignment or location. Also used about a criminal "job", like a burglary. I can't see anything ungrammatical in this usage, only a matter of style and speech register. Rather unacceptable in formal/careful speech, but slangy and colloquial.


----------

